# african land snails/stick insects



## encorewrc (Oct 27, 2006)

been looking on ebay(bored lol) and came across giant african land snails and stick insects for reptile food!!! do they seriously eat these things if so what reptiles do...

not in the care sheets lol

dee


----------



## dagger (Sep 3, 2005)

They have to put that they are live food, as it's against ebay policy to sell live animals, unless it's for food.
It's just a way round to sell them..


----------



## encorewrc (Oct 27, 2006)

Would that work for kids:hmm: ... now there's a thought!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huk7 (Jan 16, 2007)

Blue tongue skinks absolutely love ALS (sorry snail lovers!!). As for stick insects, well I would imagine most lizard sp. would eat them, not much of a meal though :lol2:


----------



## encorewrc (Oct 27, 2006)

sort of like grasshoppers/locusts i suppose...


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

My pink tongue skink will only eat snails!!


----------



## encorewrc (Oct 27, 2006)

do you reackon its something to try a beardie on.. stick insects and snails for a bit of variety


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

When my GALS are all grown up and start laying I'll be using the eggs as terrapin food, better than freezing them and throwing them out. They're 5-6mm diameter and they lay hundreds at a time, several times a year!


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

My beardies, eyeds and curly tails all love them, their food preference goes GALS, Dubia Roaches, Zebra roaches, lobster roaches, waxies, Locusts, crickets if I MUST!


----------

